# NINCO Formula 1 20106 found!



## spreadhead1489 (Oct 13, 2011)

In a storage auction i won we found a ninco formula 1 20106 track in like new condition. anyone know what these are worth? Amazon and other like websites have ninco tracks going for 190-700. I know this set is from 2001 after researching online. I used to play with these when i was younger so if its not worth a bunch i may just keep it and pick up the hobby again. Thanks All!!


----------

